# Mark Foster's Klunkers



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Billy Savage sent Mark Foster my way. Mark is a filmmaker who lives in the Catskills and has a passion for the romance of the klunker era. He is working on a film project about the original Crested Butte-Aspen ride

Mark joined Joe Breeze and me for a Repack run, and thoroughly impressed me with his downhill skillz. Afterward I took him over to Low Key Motors where some 60 Excelsior-type frames hang on the wall.

Mark builds and sells klunkers.

Two links here. First is Mark's intro video.

Second is his website for klunker sales.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool video.

I dig that guys website too. Clean design, great pics.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Mark joined Joe Breeze and me for a Repack run, and thoroughly impressed me with his downhill skillz.


Cool!! Recently? What bikes did y'all ride?!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Cool!! Recently? What bikes did y'all ride?!


Nothing vintage. Mark borrowed my 2005 FS Stumpjumper Expert, I was on the Rumblefish II and Joe was on a prototype Breezer 29er HT.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

What website, is it not working?


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like a nice time was had by all, RR. I was a bit nervous about sending him your way, having only corresponded with him via emails and phone calls. I am much relieved that he proved worthy. ;-) I hope we can all get together for a ride sometime.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like this over here:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Nate, much appreciated, I might have to just break down and open a different browser to check it out. I'm very limited in what I can do on this computer (in between computers - mine died), and opera sucks the most out of all my browsers [it didnt open up that page] (but seems to consume the least ammount of memory - so I'm stuck with it), I'm basically running a pentium 4 OS on a pentium 3 computer with very, very little momory (so little, I get memory warrings just opening a youtube video in my browser).

Just posting this picture is a hassle and very time consuming on this PC. Its amazing I can even get online with it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting this! The 46 Elgin (the giggler) he has is almost identical to the one I am working on. I thought it was a pre-war frame but I guess I was wrong. The guys on thecabe.com were pretty sure it is a 1936 just like my Mercury is a 36.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

The black and red one is sweeeeet!


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark's bikes and films are top notch...I spent a weekend at his place in the Catskills in February and we had a great retro ride. I rode this...1983 Ritchey Commando, parked in Mark's backyard.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Those build prices are...comedic. 

half the fun of a klunker is finding all the parts and building it up, yourself.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^ It is fun to see the pictures and have them trigger some memory or just enjoy the asthetics of the klunker. I always think the next pic I see will be my old paperboy bike. 

All the fun has to be getting the parts, the look, and putting one of those things together, because I bet they are horrible to ride.....


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Devilock said:


> Mark's bikes and films are top notch...I spent a weekend at his place in the Catskills in February and we had a great retro ride. I rode this...1983 Ritchey Commando, parked in Mark's backyard.


Cool picture and nice Ritchey :thumbsup:


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

rev106 said:


> Those build prices are...comedic.
> 
> half the fun of a klunker is finding all the parts and building it up, yourself.


I agree, cool bikes but prices seem steep. I guess it does look like he spent a bunch of hours on them and I know NY hours are worth more the NE ones


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

stan lee said:


> Cool picture and nice Ritchey :thumbsup:


Thanks! It found a good home.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

"...because I bet they are horrible to ride..... "

NOt Mine !! Way Fun. Come to Idaho I'll let you try a Klunker.

Oh the horror ;-)


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Sweet! I enjoy a good clunking!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

My 52 Schwinn is my regular trail bike now, it rides great for long hours in the saddle. Moto cross bars really seal the deal.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Idaho :thumbsup:

Around Coeur d'Alene?


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

rev106 needs to post his '52
Mine started out like this:









Found all the parts right here in Boise -

Or Take out the '67









Fork and front wheel from Marc's Marin Co. Pro Cruzer.


----------

